# New Opera and Easy listening Singer



## Swilliams (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey, found a new up and coming classical vocalist, thought I would put a link here, see what you guys think ? http://carleyclassics.co.uk she has a YouTube page as well with some more songs to enjoy.

Hope you guys enjoy this. Keep it classical


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Interesting stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Opera singer? 
Has she actually sung an opera yet? Which one?

I'm sure she'll be fine if you want someone to sing a few bits and pieces at a wedding reception, but 'up-and-coming classical vocalist' is stretching it, don't you think?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The moderators have decided that this thread is acceptable under the ToS. Please do not report it unless there is some additional promotional material from the OP.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I went to this website and noticed that every photo portraying the singer shows some microphone she was holding.
Speaks volumes to me


----------

